# Any Australian Speech pathologists working in the US?



## jacq1101 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi, I'm an Australian Speech Pathologist who is thinking of maybe trying to work in the US (I'm in Canada now). I already have my ASHA CCCs but the problem seems to be that a lot of the state licensing bodies do not accept that my bachelors degree is equivalent to the US Masters (despite the ASHA mutual recognition agreement). A credentialing company said that it was not equivalent because it was a bachelors (they don't seem to care about the content, just where on the university structure it falls and things like entry requirements). Anyway, so I was wondering if there are any Australian SLPs out there who have been successful in having their Bachelors degree be evaluated as being equivalent and have been able to get state licensing.
Thanks.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Get an opinion from World Education Services - International Education Intelligence


----------



## jacq1101 (Apr 28, 2012)

Davis1 said:


> Get an opinion from World Education Services - International Education Intelligence


Thanks heaps for the suggestion but I have already checked with WES. Basically as far as evaluation agencies are concerned, they only look at things like entry requirements so as the entry requirements for bachelors and masters are different, the degrees are not deemed equivalent regardless of the similarity in content and standard.


----------



## speechie (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi there,
I am an Australian Speech Pathologist who is required to move to the US next year and am having the exact same issue, where my degree will not be recognised or deemed equivalent despite the MRA. I obtained my Bachelor of Speech Pathology in 2009 in Melbourne and have been working in the field for five and a half years now. I have spent the past month and a half going back and forth between Speech Pathology Australia, ASHA, the uni, and ASHA approved credential companies, all of whom are unable to provide any direct answers or advice regarding how to get accredited. I am just wondering if you were ever successful in achieving accreditation in the US with your Aussie bachelor degree??


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

The U.S. requires a minimum of Masters. Read through everything on MRA and ASHA. Being licensed under ohne system means eligibility transfer.


----------



## jacq1101 (Apr 28, 2012)

No, sorry - I ended up just staying in Canada. However, if you are flexible with where you can live in the US, then the best thing is to just work in the states that allow you to get accredited on the basis of ASHA certification. When I got ASHA certification in 2011, I just got my uni to send them my transcripts and course information direct (as per the information provided on the ASHA website in relation to the MRA). Then I did my ASHA exam in Sydney and got SPA to send them a letter that said I was a member in good standing. Then ASHA looked at all the information and provided me with certification. When I rang ASHA to check if I needed to use an external accreditation agency, they basically said no because then what would be the point of the MRA? (My feelings exactly). I am not sure if this process has changed or not. But basically ASHA cannot dictate the requirements for the individual states so maybe this is why you feel you are getting the run around with them - they basically can't tell you what to do in relation to the individual states- its up to the individual states. And there is no way to "upgrade" your qualifications from a bachelors to a masters unless you wish you retake your entire course again as a Masters (and who would do that?). So, in order to work in the US, you need to get ASHA certification through the MRA and then see which states have a reciprocity arrangement with ASHA whereby they just accept ASHA certification in order to grant an SLP registration. From my research I think the following states might have fallen under this criteria though you should check the ASHA website for more up to date details:
* Alaska, Hawaii, Maryland, few of the Southern states, Colorado
* New York - possibly - my emails with the state registration board or whatever the organisation was indicated that they were not adverse to registering someone with a bachelors - they would look at your course content.
* some states require you to be licensed with a state licensing body and if you want to work in schools you also have to be licensed with the school licensing body. Again, check ASHA's website for more information. Often you can get general registration for the state but then the school licensing body does not accept the ASHA certification for you to work in schools. Wouldn't matter if you just worked with adults or with a private practice.
* California is a no go for sure - they sent me a rather curt email to say that they do not recognise SLPs from Australia (probably one reason I don't particularly like going to California - haha).
* I was on the verge of signing with a school district in Maryland but decided to stay in Canada (very happy with that decision). I was being recruited via the recruitment agency EBS so you might want to check them out. If you want to PM me I can give you the phone number of the guy I was dealing with. They have someone in the company who helps with visas and certification etc. I think they work all over the country.
Anyway, good luck. It is not impossible to work in the US but you are limited in terms of where you go and what your population is. Its probably less confusing and easier to come to Canada!


----------



## speechie (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi! Thank you soooo much for your reply, that's been the most helpful info I've gotten in the past two months regarding this issue!! I've tried to private message you on this, but was unable to figure out how to do it on this forum as there wasn't an option to? But yes, if you could possibly pass on the details of your recruitment agent that would be fantastic, as I have so much to do and organise, I don't even know where to start!
I am moving to Oregan next year, and from what they've said, they seem to be quite strict and said my degree must be evaluated by an external agency approved by ASHA to be equivalent to the US' master degree and that I also have to be licensed by the state too. Thanks heaps also for your advice re: California! That was actually the state where my credential evaluation company was from & am now looking at other external agencies who will deem the aussie bachelor's as equivalent. 
Thank you again so much for such a thorough reply, that has helped heaps!! If you could possibly private msg me with your recruitment agent's details, that would be awesome!!
Thank you!!!


----------



## speechie (Jul 28, 2015)

jacq1101 said:


> No, sorry - I ended up just staying in Canada. However, if you are flexible with where you can live in the US, then the best thing is to just work in the states that allow you to get accredited on the basis of ASHA certification. When I got ASHA certification in 2011, I just got my uni to send them my transcripts and course information direct (as per the information provided on the ASHA website in relation to the MRA). Then I did my ASHA exam in Sydney and got SPA to send them a letter that said I was a member in good standing. Then ASHA looked at all the information and provided me with certification. When I rang ASHA to check if I needed to use an external accreditation agency, they basically said no because then what would be the point of the MRA? (My feelings exactly). I am not sure if this process has changed or not. But basically ASHA cannot dictate the requirements for the individual states so maybe this is why you feel you are getting the run around with them - they basically can't tell you what to do in relation to the individual states- its up to the individual states. And there is no way to "upgrade" your qualifications from a bachelors to a masters unless you wish you retake your entire course again as a Masters (and who would do that?). So, in order to work in the US, you need to get ASHA certification through the MRA and then see which states have a reciprocity arrangement with ASHA whereby they just accept ASHA certification in order to grant an SLP registration. From my research I think the following states might have fallen under this criteria though you should check the ASHA website for more up to date details:
> * Alaska, Hawaii, Maryland, few of the Southern states, Colorado
> * New York - possibly - my emails with the state registration board or whatever the organisation was indicated that they were not adverse to registering someone with a bachelors - they would look at your course content.
> * some states require you to be licensed with a state licensing body and if you want to work in schools you also have to be licensed with the school licensing body. Again, check ASHA's website for more information. Often you can get general registration for the state but then the school licensing body does not accept the ASHA certification for you to work in schools. Wouldn't matter if you just worked with adults or with a private practice.
> ...


PS also, sorry, which evaluation agency did you use? Somebody recommended WES to me, but I just saw in one of your previous posts that you already checked with them. They didn't deem your degree equivalent? Just wondering who you used, because I'm trying to find one who will urghhh


----------



## jacq1101 (Apr 28, 2012)

I can't PM you as apparently you have your settings set to not receive PM. I think the moderator deleted the "visitor" msg I sent to you because it had too much personal info. Main points of message. Try EBS as a recruitment agency. As for evaluation agency do not use WES. Try the ones (on Asha website) that look at physios as well as perhaps they may look at content of course and not just what the entrance criteria are. Good luck and let me know how you go. Try to ring evaluation agency and discuss first so you don't fork out too much money.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Speechie hasn't set settings to not receive PM. He/she doesn't have enough posts to send or receive PMs.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Bellthorpe said:


> Speechie hasn't set settings to not receive PM. He/she doesn't have enough posts to send or receive PMs.


You need to post five messages before you can send and receive PM's.


----------



## sk6787 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi Jacq1101,
Reading your posts gave me some hope. I am in the same boat- Have a Bachelors degree and looking to move to USA but I am hitting the same road blocks and asking myself the same questions. I am looking at different states that accept ASHA certification as a way of getting into the system. I might have luck with that. Also, as suggested perhaps getting in touch with EBS might also help. Are you still in Canada?


----------



## sk6787 (Mar 9, 2016)

speechie said:


> Hi there,
> I am an Australian Speech Pathologist who is required to move to the US next year and am having the exact same issue, where my degree will not be recognised or deemed equivalent despite the MRA. I obtained my Bachelor of Speech Pathology in 2009 in Melbourne and have been working in the field for five and a half years now. I have spent the past month and a half going back and forth between Speech Pathology Australia, ASHA, the uni, and ASHA approved credential companies, all of whom are unable to provide any direct answers or advice regarding how to get accredited. I am just wondering if you were ever successful in achieving accreditation in the US with your Aussie bachelor degree??


Hi Speechie,
I am in the EXACT same boat!! Have you been successful in moving to USA? If so, I would love to know the steps you took for this process. Thanks a ton!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

the OP wrote originally 4 years ago ... ....you may not get any reply


----------



## sk6787 (Mar 9, 2016)

Davis1 said:


> the OP wrote originally 4 years ago ... ....you may not get any reply


Thought so too! But taking a chance. Is there anyway I can contact them privately?

Thanks!


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

No, neither of you has sufficient posts to send private messages. You would both need to have 5 posts.


----------



## sk6787 (Mar 9, 2016)

Bellthorpe said:


> No, neither of you has sufficient posts to send private messages. You would both need to have 5 posts.


Thank you.


----------



## GeorgiaM (9 mo ago)

jacq1101 said:


> No, sorry - I ended up just staying in Canada. However, if you are flexible with where you can live in the US, then the best thing is to just work in the states that allow you to get accredited on the basis of ASHA certification. When I got ASHA certification in 2011, I just got my uni to send them my transcripts and course information direct (as per the information provided on the ASHA website in relation to the MRA). Then I did my ASHA exam in Sydney and got SPA to send them a letter that said I was a member in good standing. Then ASHA looked at all the information and provided me with certification. When I rang ASHA to check if I needed to use an external accreditation agency, they basically said no because then what would be the point of the MRA? (My feelings exactly). I am not sure if this process has changed or not. But basically ASHA cannot dictate the requirements for the individual states so maybe this is why you feel you are getting the run around with them - they basically can't tell you what to do in relation to the individual states- its up to the individual states. And there is no way to "upgrade" your qualifications from a bachelors to a masters unless you wish you retake your entire course again as a Masters (and who would do that?). So, in order to work in the US, you need to get ASHA certification through the MRA and then see which states have a reciprocity arrangement with ASHA whereby they just accept ASHA certification in order to grant an SLP registration. From my research I think the following states might have fallen under this criteria though you should check the ASHA website for more up to date details:
> 
> Alaska, Hawaii, Maryland, few of the Southern states, Colorado
> New York - possibly - my emails with the state registration board or whatever the organisation was indicated that they were not adverse to registering someone with a bachelors - they would look at your course content.
> ...



hi, would you mind letting me know how you got to work in Canada with an Australian bachelor of speech pathology degree? I have contacted a few people from different provinces but feel like I’m going in circles! Thanks so much


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

This is a 10 year old thread with the last post on it 6 years ago. Don't hold your breath for a response.


----------



## Wordilicious (5 mo ago)

GeorgiaM said:


> hi, would you mind letting me know how you got to work in Canada with an Australian bachelor of speech pathology degree? I have contacted a few people from different provinces but feel like I’m going in circles! Thanks so much


 I have the same problem with trying to get registered to practice in Canada with an Australian Bachelors. Does anyone have any current information?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may want to post this in the Canada forum. Meanwhile I'm closing this thread due to its age. Feel free to start up a new thread on the topic.


----------

